# افكار لمشاريع تخرج للصناعيه



## my soul (11 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم إخواني المهندسين ...
أريد مساعدتكم في أفكار مشروع التخرج ,,, 
هندسه صناعيه


----------



## اياد ياسين (11 فبراير 2012)

في الهندسة الصناعية هناك افكار كثيرة لا تكاد تحصى

انا انصحك بمشروع عن الERP system وعلاقته ب Chain Supply Management 

فهو فيه افكار جميلة وجديدة ....

اذا كنت تحب الافكار القريبة من التصنيع فعليك بمشروع عن lean production او QC 

او المشروع التقليدي عن factory improvement عن طريق المواد التي درستها في الجامعة 

وانا جاهز باي فكرة ستقوم بها انشالله


----------



## my soul (12 فبراير 2012)

تسلم يا مهندس إياد ,,, ماتقصر 
ومشكور على الرد ...


----------



## Eng.mo3tasem (18 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على مجودك اخي الكريم


----------



## جوزيف رياض (22 فبراير 2012)

*قمنا بعمل مشروع غير تقليدي 
وهو 
quality Control and manufacturing of complex machined part using reverse engineering 
(spare parts application)
*


----------



## محسن الدعيس (21 مارس 2012)

ما رأيك في مشروع تصنيع انابيب الغاز ودراسة الجوده والتكاليف الاقتصاديه لها؟؟؟
وهل لديك معلومات بخصوص هذا المشروع الرجاء اطلاعي عليها وانا شاكر ومقدر لك


----------



## محسن الدعيس (21 مارس 2012)

ما رأيك في مشروع تصنيع انابيب الغاز ودراسة الجوده والتكاليف الاقتصاديه لها؟؟؟
وهل لديك معلومات بخصوص هذا المشروع الرجاء اطلاعي عليها وانا شاكر ومقدر لك


----------



## حمد الفايز (28 مارس 2012)

ما عندي خبره كبيره لكن حبيت االمح على شغله صغيره نصيحه من اخ لاخ العالم كل يوم يتطور حاول في اي فكره انك تدمج التكنلوجيا الحديثه وباقل مساحه ومجهود والتوفيق من الله


----------

